# TDI PD150 Remap



## SlineTTMan (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi All,

Just got myself the VW Golf Anniversay PD150 Diesel.

I'm really pleased with it so far, just wondered if anyone here had a TDi remapped and if so....any good?

Those APR boys quote 195bhp with a shed load of torque


Thanks


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

You should speak with Coupe Sport he also has a web site dedicated to Ani's Golfs

Coupe Sport


----------



## SlineTTMan (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks Jonah,

Revo upgrade looks interesting...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Jonah 

I had my Anni Tdi remapped by Revo. Produced 197bhp and 310lbft or torque on AmD's rollers. Great fun and hardly any difference in fuel consumption. Well recommended. I reviewed it here

http://www.cs-media.co.uk/~james/vw/revoreview.htm

Good choice with the Anni - get over to the register and put your details in

http://www.gti-anniversary.com

cheers

James.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

YW


----------



## SlineTTMan (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks Jonah,

Nice revo-review!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

AmD did my Leon Cupra TDi when new (well 600 miles). Gave 197bhp and 308 lb-ft. Did 16,000 fun miles in it and then sold it to a mate who is also loving it.

Can heartily recommend it - the midrange is stunning


----------



## SlineTTMan (Jan 30, 2005)

Chaps,

Don't suppose you have any figures such as 0-60 times and 60-100 etc...?

Thanks
Stef


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, I never timed it but it was seriously quick. From the butt dyno, it didn't feel a lot different from my old 225TT (before mods!)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about 0-60. Midrange pull is what its all about. As with Paul it felt as quick as my TT225 when standard and after blasting round the lanes with a few TT's after the run at AmD there was not a lot in it between mine and the standard 225's.


----------



## SlineTTMan (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks guys. I think I will go for the Revo. I like the option of being about to switch back to standard.

Just need to sell my TT first.

Thanks again


----------



## thedervdoctor (Jun 2, 2005)

We do Custom Code re-map that can be reverted to standard, We have spend hundreds of hours minimising torque spikes and getting a smooth progressive power band.

And we are running a GROUP BUY at the min


----------



## Chris S2 (Aug 9, 2005)

I think most programs are switchable back to stock. My mates MRC tuned Leon 150 Diesel is quick. Not had it dyno'd yet but 300+lbs/ft and 190+ is expected 

Chris


----------



## thedervdoctor (Jun 2, 2005)

Chris S2 said:


> I think most programs are switchable back to stock. My mates MRC tuned Leon 150 Diesel is quick. Not had it dyno'd yet but 300+lbs/ft and 190+ is expected
> 
> Chris


C-C can be done by the end user


----------

